# Macbook Pro case warping?



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a Core 2 Duo Macbook Pro 15" and it is showing small signs of case warping. When it's closed, the gap on the left of the open button is slightly larger (2mm) than the right side. 

Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

2 MM????????

holy mackeral.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

When I bought my powerbook there was a small difference in the gap. Likely around 1 mm. I grabbed each top corner of the screen and gave it a little twist. Problem gone. If you do this, it's at your own risk.


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

I have the original 1.83 MBP and it has had a 4 - 5 mm gap on the left side since day one. I brought it in to the local apple certified service center. They changed out the hinges (I was without the MBP for a month). I got it back and it didn't make a difference, if anything it was a little worse. 
I later made an appointment at the yorkdale genius bar. They brought it into the back and consulted their supervisor. It seems that since it latches it is within spec and therefor there is nothing that they will do.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

And then some of us are way too anal about it...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Both MBPs I've had have had gaps. I also checked out almost every MBP at an Apple Store. They all had them. I was told that it was designed that way (to deal with flexing, perhaps?) and, because they ALL were like that, I dropped it from my mind.


----------



## fuzzyface (Oct 17, 2006)

*Anal?*



Lars said:


> And then some of us are way too anal about it...


If you bought a new car (nevermind, how much it cost) and the door would not close without leaving a noticeable gap, wouldn't you want a replacement or a fix?
Not everyone has so much money to burn that a defect like that can go without concern.


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

Of course I know there are prone to be gaps, but the left side has a gap that's around 4mm and the right side only has a gap of 1mm only. Warping? I think so.


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

sharkattack said:


> Of course I know there are prone to be gaps, but the left side has a gap that's around 4mm and the right side only has a gap of 1mm only. Warping? I think so.


This is what I had issues with (I accept this defect because I love my first mac). When I was at Yorkdale we looked the MBP's on display there. Yes they all gaps but all but one had uniform gaps.

I accept the unequal gap because it is a great machine in every other way.

Lawrence


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

fuzzyface said:


> If you bought a new car (nevermind, how much it cost) and the door would not close without leaving a noticeable gap, wouldn't you want a replacement or a fix?
> Not everyone has so much money to burn that a defect like that can go without concern.


It's practically impossible to for the display assembly to align with the top case assembly. With the average MBP user opening and closing the display a dozen plus times per day, the hinges will eventually flex and bend out of shape; the hinges and the material of the display assembly are fairly weak in strength. It takes very, very little to bend the hinges out of line - without abusing them.


----------



## maccam (Jun 28, 2006)

> I grabbed each top corner of the screen and gave it a little twist.


That's just awesome man, that's the way to treat 'em. Bring out the 1lb sledge, give it good whack, that'll get 'er in place! :lmao: :lmao: Pop it in a 'small' vise maybe.

Little twist.....just awesome....


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

maccam said:


> That's just awesome man, that's the way to treat 'em. Bring out the 1lb sledge, give it good whack, that'll get 'er in place! :lmao: :lmao: Pop it in a 'small' vise maybe.
> 
> Little twist.....just awesome....


Yeesh, its a machine, not a baby; no need to treat it so delicately. Maybe this guy can help








:lmao: XX)

Just tell him "Tappa, tappa, tappa"


----------



## RichHLB (Aug 6, 2007)

*mac warp*

it doesnt seem like a problem until your dvd is stuck in side and apple says the warp is caused by misuse


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

RichHLB said:


> it doesnt seem like a problem until your dvd is stuck in side and apple says the warp is caused by misuse


We're talking _the lid_, not the base of the laptop as you seem to be referring to. Two entirely different scenarios.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A DVDE has stuck inside my first version 1.83 Ghz MBP twice now.

I simply turn it upside down and the DVD ejects with no problem.

My lid/screen/whatever closes and aligns even all the way across and continues to be so even though I carry it in a soft sided case every day for the past 1 1/2 years. It bounces on the bed in the motor home and on the seat of the car with no ill effects.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> A DVDE has stuck inside my first version 1.83 Ghz MBP twice now.
> 
> I simply turn it upside down and the DVD ejects with no problem.
> 
> My lid/screen/whatever closes and aligns even all the way across and continues to be so even though I carry it in a soft sided case every day for the past 1 1/2 years. It bounces on the bed in the motor home and on the seat of the car with no ill effects.


You mean it *bounces* while you're _driving_, right?

Or do you and Mrs. SINC have a bed-related use for the MBP?


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

I've used Asus, HP, Toshiba and IBM notebooks and I've never seen one warp or flex permanently out of shape. These are notebooks that the sales department uses so it definitly will get abuse but IMO large gaps like what people are experiencing is unacceptable. 



Lars said:


> It's practically impossible to for the display assembly to align with the top case assembly. With the average MBP user opening and closing the display a dozen plus times per day, the hinges will eventually flex and bend out of shape; the hinges and the material of the display assembly are fairly weak in strength. It takes very, very little to bend the hinges out of line - without abusing them.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> You mean it *bounces* while you're _driving_, right?


Well duh, what do you think?


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

contoursvt said:


> I've used Asus, HP, Toshiba and IBM notebooks and I've never seen one warp or flex permanently out of shape. These are notebooks that the sales department uses so it definitly will get abuse but IMO large gaps like what people are experiencing is unacceptable.


IBM notebooks are crazy! They are one of the most durable notebooks and reliable that I have ever seen! 

Check this out: http://www.lenovovision.com/lv2/mediaplayer.php?fid=x_series_tour&locale=en-ca

One of my friends has the X series and its quite a pice of machinery 

IBM and Apple are my two very favorite hardware companies.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You will notice the screen is straight when it's upright.
The lid is torsioned by the design of the hinges - the edges will tend to curve up a bit when closed. Get over it.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

When I first received my used 12 inch iBook, the lid latch often didn't catch. I also noticed that the lid/screen when open did not look level across the base.
When I wiggled the screen, it appeared to have some healthy, firm play, so I gave the lid/screen a twist and everything has been perfectly aligned since.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Rarely see an issue with the 12".


----------

